# Water bugs?



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I know that almost every aquarium has nematodes and/or water fleas in their tank. How do these get in there? 
I know that the nematodes cause no harm and the water fleas can get eaten up most of the time but it is just killing me! Where would they come from if you only have fake plants and new gravel and a new, clean fish? It's kinda creeping me out cuz I HATE bugs 

What is the purpose of the water fleas and nematodes? What do they do and why do they do it? I've seen a bunch of water fleas eating away a snail at a museum the other day and It kinda was freaking me out (Who wants a bunch of water bugs eating their pets?)...

I see questions on them on yahoo answers! a lot and I see some water fleas in my friend's aquarium but only a few (My 5 gallon hasn't arived yet...Just ordered it! This would be my first tank so I know nothing about the little critters)

Thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you mean daphnia, yea, they are great fish food, let them be. Some nematodes can be parasitic and make you long for 'dewormer'. Driftwood is a likely culprit. hydra are bad.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Thanks  That's all I need.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

A lot of those things serve the purpose of breaking down detritus and waste (dead animals etc) in the wild, the snail you saw them eating was likely already dead.


----------

